# Halls Soothers



## Springflower (May 23, 2010)

I've come down with a lergy. Cough/cold/sore throat. Am I allowed to take halls Soothers? I know I can't really take cough medicines so was wondering if it was the same?  

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You can take cough medicines, just avoid anything with pseudoephedrine in it. Ingredients in the Halls Soothers throat sweets are also fine to take if you want to.


Hope you feel better soon


----------

